# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Marilyn Chambers

## Perdita

EMILY SYMONS

Remembered as the bubbly and a bit zany Marilyn Chambers, she returns from the UK after playing Louise Appleton for eight years in Emmerdale Farm. 

Although she loved the chance to get to know Northern England (Emmerdale is set in Yorkshire), she is happy to be back among familiar faces such as Ray Meagher and Lynne McGranger. "It's so nice to have them around," she said. "And I look forward to getting to know the young good-looking kids working on the show."

Emily starts filming today and will be seen on-air next year.

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away...6515/bay-news/

 :Cheer:  I like Emily and I am glad she is back on tv  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (12-10-2009), tammyy2j (12-10-2009)

----------


## Katy

Yay greatvnews she is brilliant.

----------


## Bryan

god Marilyn! back in the day haha!  :Big Grin:  Is Fisher still about?

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it just for a visit?

----------


## Perdita

Sounds more like permanent or at least long term.

----------


## Perdita

> god Marilyn! back in the day haha!  Is Fisher still about?


No, he left about 6 years ago but has appeared in as guest in a couple of episodes since. Would be good if he could be brought back too but as he must be in his early 70s, I doubt he wants to go back to regular acting.

----------


## Abigail

As we previously promised, a former Summer Bay favourite has officially announced their return to the show.

Emily Symons today reprises her role on the 'Home and Away' set as Marilyn Chambers, nearly 10 years since her character's departure.

*We can exclusively reveal that Marilyn will be in the bay for at least a year*, and the way in which she returns will see her put firmly back into the centre of the action. She'll also soon find herself comically at odds with her former 'mother-in-law-to-be' Colleen Smart.

Bubbly Marilyn first wiggled into the Bayside Diner way back in May 1989, where she was introduced as the new girlfriend of Colleen's son Lance. Following two engagements, their relationship eventually ended when Lance left to join the army. She later found love with Phil Bryant and left the bay in July 1992.

Three years later, Marilyn returned to Summer Bay, following the breakup of her marriage to Phil. She decided to stay put and opened a beauty salon in the Diner. In one of the most unexpected relationships in the show's history, she became romantically involved with Donald Fisher and they later married in 1997.

When Marilyn gave birth to the baby they both longed for, she found herself suffering with post-natal depression and abandoning her family for a number of weeks. It wasn't long after her return that baby Byron was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer. Marilyn took their son to the US for treatment in October 1999, and following his death, she never returned.

In 2001, Donald was in London launching his childrens book 'A Letter to Byron' when he spotted Marilyn from a bus. When she later sneaked into the event, he spotted her again and gave chase. They eventually met up and were finally able to put the past, and their marriage, to rest. The last we heard of Marilyn was in 2007, when Donald left for England after learning she was suffering with breast cancer.

Since Emily's departure from the show she has been living in England, where she has played Louise Appleton in the ITV1 soap 'Emmerdale' for the past 7 years. She returned to Sydney in October 2008 in order to care for her sick mother.

Marilyn's return will air on Australian screens around March 2010.


http://www.backtothebay.net/news/200...y-return.shtml

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant help but wonder what there is in the bay for marilyn nowadays,

----------


## Perdita

There are still a few people in Summer Bay that Marilyn has a connection with and character keep returning in shows all the time, so why shouldn't she?  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Is Donald Fisher still with her? Is he returning as well?

----------


## Abigail

No, Fisher isn't returning.

----------

lizann (12-10-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol I might tune in just to see this, been years since I saw Home and Away. I remember her in it though

I take it thats it for Emmerdale then.

----------


## Perdita

Without a doubt the main arrival this year in the bay is the return of the much loved Marilyn Chambers, which will air around March. We exclusively revealed a while back that Maz would be back for at least a year, and that she would return in a way will see her firmly back at the centre of the action. Her comeback will bring a lot of fun to the story canvas, with her soon becoming comically at odds with Colleen Smart, mother of her ex-fiancÃ© Lance. Whilst we won't reveal the reason behind her return, we can say a lot of mystery surrounds it....  

BTTB

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away returnee Emily Symons has admitted that she felt nervous over reprising her part on the soap.

The actress will be seen back in her role as dizzy Marilyn Fisher this month as the character returns to Summer Bay after nearly ten years away.

Reflecting on her comeback, Symons told TV Week: "The first day, as I was driving to location, I thought, 'I've got no idea how I'm going to do this'.

"I felt nervous and wondered, 'Maybe I'm too old to go back to this?' but as soon as I had the stilettos on with a little tight outfit, it just came back naturally."

She continued: "When the producers asked me [to return], I was really surprised, but I felt very lucky to be asked. I never thought I'd come back, but then again, I never thought half of the things that have happened to me in the last ten years would happen!"

The soap star also revealed that viewers can expect Marilyn to have the same "bubbly sense of humour and positive outlook on life".

In 2008, Symons bowed out from her role as Emmerdale's Louise Appleton after seven years in the programme.


DS

----------


## Abigail

Maz's return in words and pictures here. I'm feeling too lazy to copy it.

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2010), tammyy2j (15-03-2010)

----------


## Perdita

DITZY Marilyn Chambers sends out âgoodbyeâ DVDs as her predicted day of death comes around.

The lovable blonde, below, has been preparing for the day since psychic Mitzy Fraser made the premonition.

And sadly for Marilyn it looks like her friend was right.

An insider said: âThe day starts badly when she is nearly hit by a car. She then has a fight with her boyfriend and ends up down at the wharf.

âThere she notices a distracted mother whose baby starts to roll off the wharf in its pram.

âMarilyn jumps into the water and saves the baby but then struggles to stay afloat. Itâs just a matter of time before she drowns, unless someone can rescue her.â


See it on Channel 5 next month.

Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think Marilyn will die.

----------


## Perdita

I hope she does not  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

She was still alive at the end of the 2010 season in Australia. She survived the near drowning incident.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

Emily Symons has teased that the coming weeks will see her Home and Away alter ego Marilyn Chambers become obsessed with motherhood.

Marilyn has offered to adopt pregnant teen Nicole's (Tessa James) baby - but it soon becomes too much for the high-school student, who snaps over the usually-bubbly blonde's meddling.

Symons told TV Week: "Marilyn is in Nicole's face every minute. She's doing it out of love, but she doesn't realise she's becoming obsessed with the baby.

"Marilyn is scared of being replaced. She's scared of losing the baby, which could happen because there isn't a legal agreement."

The situation will come to a climax as James bows out of the soap in the coming months.

----------


## Perdita

TEEN Nicole Franklin gives birth to a baby boy before handing him over to Marilyn Chambers just days later.

The gorgeous babe discovered she was pregnant with Penn Graham’s child soon after his death.

While she has struggled to get her head around becoming a mum, Marilyn has been on hand and given her all the support she’s needed.

So when she has a healthy baby boy she has no problem handing over her new-born. But sadly little George struggles with being apart from his real mum.

A show insider said: “Nicole tries her best to stay away but George needs her. And although she’s finally got everything she’s ever wanted, Marilyn gets obsessed with Nicole having the power to take him back.”

Catch the storyline on Channel 5 this summer.

Daily Star Sunday

----------


## Perdita

Emily Symons has admitted that returning to Home and Away was an "easy" decision to make.

The actress reprised her role as Marilyn Chambers on the soap last year following a period living and working in the UK. Prior to her return, her last appearance in Summer Bay had been in 2001.

"I'd already decided to return to Australia when the offer to reprise the role of Marilyn came about. I love the character so it was an easy decision to return," Symons told the Daily Star Sunday.

"It was only afterwards that I started to feel a little apprehensive about it all. But as soon as I got into the wardrobe and put a pair of Marilyn's heels on, it felt like no time had passed. Everyone made me feel so welcome on set and it's been great ever since."

Next week, viewers in the UK will see Marilyn go AWOL with baby George after his real mother Nicole (Tessa James) decides that she wants him back.

"Marilyn has been through a terrible time lately - the kidnapping is a reaction to Nicole asking for baby George back," Symons added. 

"Although I can't reveal exactly what happens with the storyline, it doesn't end too well for Marilyn and her boyfriend Sid."

Symons played the role of Louise Appleton on Emmerdale between 2001 and 2008.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away star Emily Symons has revealed that something bad is about to happen in the soap.

The Australian actress, who plays Marilyn Chambers in the series, said that her character will play an integral part in the end-of-season cliffhanger when she does a dramatic tarot reading for Irene Roberts.

Symons told TV Week: "Every time she does a reading, some bad cards come up - and she's not very good at hiding how shocked she is.

"Something is about to happen, but we don't know to whom or what. [The bad thing is] not necessarily going to happen to Irene - but, of course, Irene thinks that. Also, the cards have dual meaning. The death card doesn't necessarily mean death.

"Marilyn sees three cards she's concerned about. I can't tell you which three they are, but it's the name on the cards and the sequence she's slightly alarmed about. And she hasn't seen this sequence before, so she's a little freaked out about what she thinks it means."

Although Symons does admit that Marilyn's tarot readings are usually "a bit too honest" for her friends, she insists that the character does have psychic abilities, saying: "Marilyn's very good at translating the meaning and picking something from a person's life and saying, 'This is what this means'."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away stalwarts Alf Stewart and Marilyn Chambers will suffer health scares in upcoming episodes.

Veteran character Alf's return to Summer Bay is marred when he learns of Roo's relationship with Harvey and housemate Romeo's split from Indi, leading to a shock collapse.

Ray Meagher, who plays Alf, teased to TV Week: "Of all the available people in the Bay, Harvey (Marcus Graham), who's a bit of a shifty character, is the last person Alf would want Roo (Georgie Parker) to finish up with - and if there wasn't an eligible man in the Bay, he'd advise her to look further afield.

"He's also very disappointed to find Romeo and Indi (Samara Weaving) have split. Even though it's been a difficult time for Ruby (Rebecca Breeds), it's not a good enough reason to break up a marriage.

"His own personal barometer is telling him that something's amiss, but he won't address that. He just pulls his boots on and gets on with it - until it knocks him on the backside."

Meagher added that Alf's health scare is "very serious" and could spell long-term problems.

Meanwhile, Marilyn (Emily Symons) is attacked and mugged of her handbag and mobile phone while strolling along the beach on Summer Bay. However, she manages to stumble to Irene's Diner.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Emily Symons has admitted that she is pleased to finally be sharing scenes with the Braxton family.

Episodes airing on Channel 5 this week see the actress's character Marilyn Chambers growing closer to the villainous Danny Braxton (Andy McPhee), who was recently released from jail.

Symons is currently in London for a Home and Away promotional trip and discussed the ongoing story on This Morning today (September 4).

Speaking to show hosts Philip Schofield and Holly Willoughby, the 43-year-old confessed that she didn't want Marilyn to appear foolish for trusting Danny when filming the episodes.

Symons explained: "I didn't - because actually, she's not dumb. She doesn't mind if people think she's a bit ditzy, because she's actually quite smart - she's switched on but she doesn't care. I think it's very important to have someone who is so confident in her own skin and she doesn't care what anyone else says about her.

"The Danny Braxton thing, I just felt it was very important that she does believe that everyone should have a second chance in life. She just takes him on face value. A lot of these criminals are very charming and that's how they get away with a lot of their crimes."

She continued: "I think it's quite good, because Marilyn doesn't really have anything to do with the Braxtons. I've never done any scenes with the darker side of the Bay, so it's bringing a little bit of comedy into that criminal element. She's a little bit scared of them."

The former Emmerdale star, who returned to Home and Away in early 2010, added that she hopes to stick with Summer Bay for the foreseeable future and has no plans to move back to the UK.   :Cheer: 

She said: "I'm an aunty now. My brother and his partner had a beautiful baby called Eva. I just love being an aunty, and it does give you a good focus being back in Sydney."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2012)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article appearing in today's (Feb 22) Sydney Sunday Telegraph newspaper:

"Actress Emily Symonâs baby joy at 45


IT WASNâT too long ago her beloved onscreen character Marilyn became a mum and now Home and Away star Emily Symons is about realise her own dream of motherhood.

The 45-year-old actress is now 15-weeks pregnant and will give birth to her first child in August, around her 46th birthday. But the soap star said getting here has been a real battle and said sheâd almost given up hope of ever becoming a mum.

âI very much thought it couldnât happen and I was too old,â Symons said.

âI thought it would be impossible but it isnât. Iâd given up really, I thought I had tried every avenue that was available to us. My *advice is to not give up if youâre feeling a bit* *overwhelmed by the whole *process.â

She said being pregnant hadnât âreally sunk inâ yet.

âObviously at my age, you have to wait a long time *before you can tell anyone, so Iâve known for a while, but I havenât been able to share,â she said.

Two failed attempts at IVF led her to split with husband Lorenzo Smith in 2005, and in 2012 Symons spoke of the heartbreaking realisation she may never be a mother.

âI spent a lot of my 30s being so anguished about not having a baby,â she said at the time.

âThen you realise life is *really too short.

âWhen you spend a lot of time on a cancer ward, it makes the baby thing seem *irrelevant. Thereâs a longing and a biological need to have a baby that I donât think men have.

âBut the flip side is IVF can take over your life. It gets to the point where youâre so desperate to have a baby, everything else falls by the wayside.â

Her partner Paul Jackson has three children â Tommy, Georgia and Grace â from a previous relationship and the couple went through more than one IVF cycle before *Symons fell pregnant.

âIt is very difficult when you are doing it because obviously there are only two results and only one of them is good,â she said.

âIt is a waiting game and it is very gruelling on your emotions and your relationship. I am so *inspired by what women go through to achieve their dream, to become pregnant and have a family, youâve got to be prepared to do that stuff to get the baby.â

Symons said she would stay on the set of Home and Away through her pregnancy.

Just how her exciting personal news will impact on her Home and Away character she has played on and off for 26 years remains to be seen.

âI will just stand behind the coffee machine in the diner until it is time to take a break,â Symons said.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), maidmarian (22-02-2015), Perdita (22-02-2015), TaintedLove (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

While I am happy for her to have a baby, I am upset that they will have to write her out of Home and Away which will mean upset for John, Jett and whoever else will be involved   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), Pantherboy (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really delighted for Emily!  :Smile: 




> While I am happy for her to have a baby, I am upset that they will have to write her out of Home and Away which will mean upset for John, Jett and whoever else will be involved


Hopefully she won't be away for too long and will be written out for a few months without splitting up the family.  The Palmers are one of the best things about H&A at the moment and I don't want anything to spoil them.

----------

lizann (22-02-2015), Pantherboy (22-02-2015), Perdita (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

give her a big coat and handbag delighted for emily

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), Pantherboy (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I'm really delighted for Emily! 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she won't be away for too long and will be written out for a few months without splitting up the family.  The Palmers are one of the best things about H&A at the moment and I don't want anything to spoil them.


Agreed wholeheartedly with every word Dazzle.
 :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), Pantherboy (25-02-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Agreed wholeheartedly with every word Dazzle.


Let's hope all goes well for her & she has a trouble free pregnancy (& is not away from the show for too long!)

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-03-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Agreed wholeheartedly with every word Dazzle.


Let's hope all goes well for her & she has a trouble free pregnancy (& is not away from the show for too long!)

----------

tammyy2j (27-02-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Let's hope all goes well for her & she has a trouble free pregnancy (& is not away from the show for too long!)


Again, I agree with every word. 
I would love it if they had included it in the H&A episodes. I wonder how they will write out Marilyn`s exit? I hope it doesn`t  turn out that Emily loves motherhood too much to come back to work - although I could understand her reasons why. Home & Away would be  an emptier sadder place without her that`s for sure..

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), Pantherboy (25-02-2015), Perdita (25-02-2015), tammyy2j (27-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought she was older than 45 as she has been around for ages between H&A and Emmerdale

Congrats to Emily, hope all goes well for her

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2015), Pantherboy (27-02-2015), Perdita (27-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought she was older than 45 as she has been around for ages between H&A and Emmerdale


But ironically she looks a lot younger.  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (27-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Ed Sheeran will make an appearance as the singer comes to visit his childhood nanny Marilyn Chambers.

The star filmed a guest appearance on the soap earlier in the year, but an amusing twist will see Marilyn completely unaware of 'Teddy's' fame when he arrives in Summer Bay.

With Marilyn making preparations for Ed's impending arrival, John has concerns about their musical visitor, suggesting that he may take advantage by staying at their house for weeks.

Although Marilyn assures her husband that Ed is very well mannered and would never impose on them, nothing can prepare her for the attention that the singer receives when he finally arrives.

Ed Sheeran arrives in Summer Bay
Â© Channel 5
Ed Sheeran arrives in Summer Bay

Ed Sheeran arrives in Summer Bay
Â© Channel 5
Ed Sheeran arrives in Summer Bay

As all the teens at the Diner recognise him immediately, Ed finds himself drowning in autographs as Roo points out to Marilyn that her little 'Teddy' is actually an international superstar. 

After Marilyn gives Ed a tour of the town, Matt tentatively asks Ed if he'd be willing to play a song for everyone. What will Ed say?

Ed Sheeran performs at Angelo's for the residents of Summer Bay
Â© Channel 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, October 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

digitalspy

----------

maidmarian (17-10-2015), Pantherboy (17-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Marilyn Chambers's life will hang in the balance when she is electrocuted in a freak accident.

The incident occurs after troubled teenager Hunter King breaks into the Diner and steals the safe.

During the break-in, some water manages to escape onto the floor with an electricity cable nearby and disaster then strikes when an oblivious Marilyn turns up for her usual shift the following morning.

Marilyn is electrocuted at the diner
Â© Channel 5
Marilyn is electrocuted at the diner

As Marilyn (Emily Symons) starts to clean the floor, she is unaware of the exposed wires and suddenly receives a violent jolt which sends her flying across the floor.

When Leah and Roo turn up later, they are horrified to find Marilyn unconscious and immediately rush her to hospital.

Marilyn's husband John struggles to cope upon hearing the news and is left further devastated when Summer Bay's new doctor James informs him that they will have to put Marilyn in an induced coma.

The residents do their best to rally around a distressed John in his time of need, but will Marilyn pull through?

Leah and Roo find Marilyn unconscious
Â© Channel 5
Leah and Roo find Marilyn unconscious

James discovers that Marilyn has been electrocuted
Â© Channel 5
James discovers that Marilyn has been electrocuted

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday November 3 and Wednesday November 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


digitalspy

----------

Pantherboy (24-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans will be pleased to know that Emily Symons has returned to filming following her six-month maternity leave.​

The actress, who plays Marilyn Chambers in the Australian soap, welcomed a baby boy with her partner Paul Jackson last August.

Symons confirmed her pregnancy earlier this year, admitting that she had reached a point where she believed it wasn't going to happen.

A moment of familiarity has John hopeful
Â©  Channel 5
The couple went through more than one cycle of IVF treatment before the actress fell pregnant.

This will mark Symons's fifth stint on the show, having played Marilyn intermittently since 1989.

Marilyn's return scenes will be aired later this year.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2016), Pantherboy (03-02-2016), TaintedLove (05-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

While Irene faces a dark time in the wake of her kidnap, there are lighter scenes on the cards as Marilyn Chambers returns to Summer Bay.

Marilyn (Emily Symons) has been off travelling Europe, but will arrive home following the sad news that her good friend Alf Stewart has suffered a stroke.

As Alf's loved ones rally around him, Marilyn arrives at the hospital straight from the airport to see him, but it soon becomes clear just how much her travels have changed her.

Marilyn and John in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
As Marilyn takes an unwell Alf by the hand, she tells him how much she has missed the Bay, but she later struggles to reconnect with her husband John, who is shocked by her sudden return.

The couple are soon catching up on the months they have missed together, but John is surprised to learn that Marilyn no longer drinks coffee - in fact, she no longer likes a lot of things that she used to.

John is clearly unsettled as Marilyn explains that being away for so long has changed her in several ways, but what does this mean for their marriage?

Marilyn and John in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Marilyn and John in Home and Away
Home and Away airs theses scenes on Tuesday, August 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Sy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Pantherboy (30-07-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT!*

DailyMail article with pictures of Emily/Marilyn filming at Palm Beach yesterday. 

*SPOILER ALERT: What's happened to Marilyn? Emily Symons' character reveals large burns and a bizarre skin-coloured glove as she films Home And Away*

.......And it appears that Emily Symons' character Marilyn has also been involved in an accident, as she revealed significant burns on her body and wore a bizarre skin-coloured glove on the Summer Bay set on Tuesday.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...rash-show.html

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2016), Perdita (07-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

im enjoyed blunt honest maz

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away brings back missing character in latest Australian episode
A fan favourite returns.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...er-march-2022/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Tuesday's Australian episode (March 22), including details of a recent on-screen death, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has brought back Marilyn Chambers following her break from Summer Bay.

Marilyn, played by Emily Symons, has been absent from screens in recent weeks following her involvement in a big storyline.

The fan favourite realised that she needed some time out after she'd started behaving out of character, snapping at her loved ones with some harsh comments.

This followed the danger that Marilyn faced in the gas attack at Salt, but doctors later realised that the abrupt change in her personality was purely psychological.

In Tuesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, Marilyn was seen back at the Stewart house as she caught up with Roo.

Marilyn had enjoyed her time away with former foster daughter Raffy Morrison.

She told Roo: "It was so lovely to see Raffy ? and Brody's baby is gorgeous."

Asked about her own state of mind, Marilyn revealed: "I'm good. I'm feeling really well."

Marilyn appeared to be back to her old self as she explained that she'd needed to "find some perspective" during her break.

She added: "Everything else fell into place."

There was lots for Marilyn to catch up on now that she was back, including the sad news of Martha Stewart's continued poor health and the recent death of Ari Parata.

Marilyn also confirmed that she was hoping to get her job back at the Diner.

After an off-screen chat with Irene Roberts, Marilyn returned to her role serving customers at the local business.

While Marilyn is back, Leah Patterson is still off-screen at the moment.

Recent episodes revealed that Leah took a detour following her trip to Cyprus, heading to visit her brother Dimitri in the city.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Marilyn's return on April 27 on Channel 5.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away to kick off big new storyline for Marilyn Chambers
What does newcomer Heather want?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...mbers-heather/

Home and Away spoilers follow at Australian pace.

Home and Away launches a big new storyline for Marilyn Chambers on Australian screens this week.

The long-running soap hints that Marilyn's past could be explored when a new arrival takes an unexpected interest in her.

Sophia Nolan has been cast in the role of newcomer Heather, who makes her first appearance at Australian pace this week.

Heather first arrives at the Diner as a new student for Roo Stewart, who has recently decided to take up tutoring.

Heather needs Roo's help to put together an application for law school.

Spoilers released by TV Week have revealed that Heather ultimately opens up over her past, as she once had an affair with a married man and ended up pregnant.

Heather was separated from her baby when the man and his wife took custody of the child.

Inspired by her own past, Heather wants to become a lawyer to help other mothers who have been separated from their children.

Soon afterwards, Heather spots Marilyn working at the Diner and secretly takes a photo of her. Why is she interested in the Summer Bay favourite?

The new plot will be Marilyn's first big storyline since her involvement in the gas attack at Salt, which led to a drastic temporary change in her personality.

Earlier this month, Emily Symons ? who plays Marilyn ? appeared on ITV's This Morning to promote the daytime soap.

When asked about the recent axing of rival serial drama Neighbours, Emily replied: "We're all very sad for our colleagues and our friends in Melbourne.

"Wasn't the finale the most beautiful episode you've ever seen? It was so emotional and wonderful to see all the old characters coming back ? it was really special."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Heather?s vendetta against Marilyn turns criminal
''Why don't you believe me?''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-marilyn-74752

The truth about Heather has finally been revealed: she is Marilyn's daughter. Yet, her twisted game of revenge continues this week, turning family into foes.

In recent episodes of Home and Away, Heather's (Sofia Nolan) true agenda was revealed when viewers saw her birth certificate with Marilyn Chambers (Emily Symons) listed as her mother.

But with Marilyn closing in on her identity, and the truth blurted out about the daughter she gave up for adoption years ago to Leah (Ada Nicodemou), Heather ramps up her plan.

At the Diner, Marilyn is hyper-sensitive after finally sharing her past. Now, she's worried everyone will find out.

But her thoughts turn to another family member when John (Shane Withington) receives a disturbing phone call from their adopted son Jett (Will McDonald).

He received a text from Marilyn: "An adopted child can never compare to a biological one" and is worried about her mental health.

Under the scrutiny of her friends, Marilyn lashes out: she'd never do that! But Roo (Georgie Parker), doubtful of her friend, gets further proof at home when she finds a scathing review of her tutoring business.

In a heated confrontation, Marilyn storms off and reports the matter to police ? only she's the prime suspect!

"She has one of her funny feelings about who this girl is, and she is suspicious of her because of her behaviour around Roo," Emily tells TV WEEK.

While she waits for the police to investigate her claim, Marilyn sneaks into Heather's van and finds the birth certificate.

"[Now she knows] Heather is the daughter she gave up at a very young age," Emily says.

Unfortunately, her prying is witnessed by Heather who reports a break-in to police.

Caught in the act, how will Marilyn explain this one?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-09-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Marilyn Chambers makes shock decision after Heather drama
What's next for her?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ther-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Monday's Australian episode (October 10), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away favourite Marilyn Chambers fled from Summer Bay in the show's latest Australian episode.

Marilyn has faced a traumatic time due to the lies and manipulation of her long-lost daughter Heather Fraser, which came to a head in dramatic scenes on Australian screens last week.

In Monday's episode on Channel 7, Marilyn struggled with her guilt after the terrible turn of events.

Marilyn blamed herself for Heather's decision to kidnap Roo Stewart, Alf Stewart, Irene Roberts and Leah Patterson as part of her dramatic revenge plans. The situation led to Alf's life hanging in the balance when Heather spiked his drink and it triggered his heart condition.

The Summer Bay legend also continued to give herself a hard time for giving Heather up when she was a baby, fearing that this was the start of all Heather's problems.

Reflecting on her troubled thoughts, Marilyn told Roo: "I should never have given away my daughter. I have ruined lives ? I've ruined Heather's life. I nearly ruined Mr Stewart's life as well."

In a separate heart-to-heart with Leah, Marilyn also expressed her belief that her friends will always see her differently after Heather forced her to tell the truth over her past.

Back at the Stewart house, Alf was shocked to find a letter from Marilyn, who'd decided to flee from the Bay due to her ongoing sense of shame.

The note read: "Dearest Roo and Mr Stewart. I haven't told you enough that you're not only the best friends I've ever had, but you're my family.

"I'm so sorry for all the trouble that I've caused ? and for that, I think it's best that I move on. This is goodbye from me. I'll treasure our time together always."

While this isn't thought to be a permanent exit for Marilyn, viewers will have to stay tuned to find out how her loved ones react and how long it'll take for her to make a reappearance.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see the dramatic Heather episodes next month.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-10-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away reveals Marilyn's return story after Heather drama
Will she get back to Summer Bay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/a41...arilyn-return/

Home and Away spoilers follow, at Australian pace.

It seems that Marilyn Chambers hasn't left Summer Bay behind for good, as Home and Away gears up to air her return storyline.

In upcoming episodes to air in Australia, viewers will get to know more about Marilyn's (Emily Symons) whereabouts.

After she fled the Bay, Marilyn's friend Alf (Ray Meagher) has grown worried about her, asking Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) to tell him what happened to her. The police officer says Marilyn doesn't want to be found and has gone on some kind of voluntary exile, insisting Alf leave her alone.

This results in Alf lashing out at Cash to find out the truth, with his heart condition soon playing up and forcing him to tone it down.

Thanks to Alf's daughter Roo (Georgie Parker) and Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo), Cash caves and reveals that Marilyn is volunteering at a youth shelter in the city.

Her friends rush to find her, but she's adamant she doesn't want to come back.

Marilyn explains this is her way to atone for giving up her daughter Heather (newcomer Sofia Nolan) almost thirty years prior. She also feels guilty after Heather targeted Alf and her other loved ones to get back at her.

When Roo and Nikau point out that she's surrounded by strangers at a time when she's in need of support, Marilyn hesitates. Will she get back to the Bay?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Perdita (18-10-2022)

----------

